# share a story



## hoppy (Oct 23, 2013)

when I was young, well younger, as I am only eleven. when I was about six we went on a holiday down to baitmans bay. we went to this beach were there is a barbecue. while everyone was chatting and cooking the meat, I went for a walk in the bush, that was behind the beach. next minute I come running out of the bush with a water monitor (one of those massive lizards) probable bigger than me, chasing me and im saying "mummy mummy look what I found" I ran behind the barbecue and my mum started giving it our barbecue meat because she thought that it was going to eat me.
share your story.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 23, 2013)

When i was about 6 we moved from town to the country and although i have always been a reptile freak it was always rubber snakes and lizards. So i was playing in the carport with my sister and a large eastern brown reared up close to me, it was me eastern brown and then a wall so he must have felt a little defensive. Me having many older brothers thought they were playing a trick on us with my rubber snake (that was often the object of pranks e.g. curled up at the bottom of stairs and the likes, makign my mother go grey) So i tried to throw a hessian sack on it and it slithered off quicksmart and realising it was real i ran very very quickly to the house. karma maybe atleast i didnt get bitten


----------



## hoppy (Oct 23, 2013)

good one.
I had a similar story with a baby brown that was on our door step. I thought it was a big worm. lucky I didn't pick up


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 23, 2013)

My story starts when I was about six years old, I remember hot sunny 35 degree days me and my dad would rearrange the garage and would find heaps of marbled geckos, red-back and white tailed spiders and the odd mouse. 

My dad would find them and asked if I wanted to hold them and I was too scared haha, but I was brave enough to hold a marbled gecko and ever since that moment I grew more in love with these beautiful aussie natives, and years on have had marbled geckos, blue tongues, and now a spectacular Thick-tailed gecko named Harley. Also have a baby/juvenile marbled gecko who I breed myself his name is Riley, and later I'm getting a stimsons python (my first python, which will be amazing!).


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

My story is a sad one, I was about 7 or 8 and I was down the local creek and bushland playing and I found a baby turtle about the size of a 50c piece. I caught the turtle and and took it home and put it in a temporary container whilst I proceeded to talk my mum into keeping it. We had an old fish tank out side so I decided to use this for my turtle.
I found some large rocks to place at one end to give it somewhere to rest and a branch from down the creek that went from the water to the rocks and then filled it with water.
I thought that the water would need to be treated first like what you do with fish so left the turtle in the temporary container whilst I did a few jobs around the house to earn a little money to buy some food and water conditioner for my new pet.
It took me a few hours to earn the money and then I rode down to the pet shop and bought the food and was told I would not need the water conditioner so rode home.
I walked around to my backyard to see a crow flying away from where the temporary container was with my little turtle in its beak. I was heart broken and hated crows for a long time after.


----------



## element (Oct 24, 2013)

About a week or two ago I was walking to my mates place, about 2-3 Ks from mine and most of its bush with a road threw it. Anyways I was walking and I trod on a small brown snake and of course he wasn't very pleased and striked at me luckily I jumped backwards onto the road just missing my ankle and he kept coming at me and striked again this time tagging the bottom of my shoe then quick as a flash he was gone into the scrub.


----------



## jacevy (Oct 24, 2013)

I hate my story.

When we were travelling around oz we were in SA when we came across a massive black snake curled up in the middle of the road. This thing was absolutely enormous.

We pulled over and watched it for a while and could see no breathing or movement. Cars would whizz by and it would just stay still. Eventually we saw it's head move a fraction and realised it was alive.

Because we were stupid we thought it must be injured or dying because why else would it be in the middle of the road. So we thought we would put it out of it's missery. We got in the car and ran over it.

Years later I think back and believe that we actually killed a perfectly healthy snake that was just sunning itself.

I only take solace in the fact we were not trying to kill it because it was a snake but rather because we do not like to see animals suffer.

Stupid us!


----------



## mungus (Oct 25, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> My story is a sad one, I was about 7 or 8 and I was down the local creek and bushland playing and I found a baby turtle about the size of a 50c piece. I caught the turtle and and took it home and put it in a temporary container whilst I proceeded to talk my mum into keeping it. We had an old fish tank out side so I decided to use this for my turtle.
> I found some large rocks to place at one end to give it somewhere to rest and a branch from down the creek that went from the water to the rocks and then filled it with water.
> I thought that the water would need to be treated first like what you do with fish so left the turtle in the temporary container whilst I did a few jobs around the house to earn a little money to buy some food and water conditioner for my new pet.
> It took me a few hours to earn the money and then I rode down to the pet shop and bought the food and was told I would not need the water conditioner so rode home.
> I walked around to my backyard to see a crow flying away from where the temporary container was with my little turtle in its beak. I was heart broken and hated crows for a long time after.



I still hate bloody crows !!!!


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 25, 2013)

I was in new York and my dad was looking after my beardie, anyway he got out of his tank and in our complex they had the bug man there and he got told by the site instructor to take him to the bush! anyway my dad was out there camping in the area the guy said he let "Sydney" go and my dad was putting up fliers and everything and then he turned up in this ladys back yard and she put the washing basket over him so e couldn't get out! and then called my dad and the only reason we got him back was because he had half his tail docked cause of gangrene
I was 8 too he was my first reptile and when we got back I was crying cause I thought we lost him


----------



## Umbral (Oct 25, 2013)

When I was about five in South Africa we ran an outdoor Ed camp and one of our horses had to be put down. The local game reserve took the carcas and placed it within viewing distance of a hide (Hidden building with slits for windows and a log fence to enter through so the animals can't see you.)

My dad took some of the staff and I to have a look and as we were entering a mamba came through the fence right in front of one of the staff. It must have been startled because it struck at him (He was only wearing shorts.). Luckly the mamba had a frog in its mouth and didn't do any harm.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 25, 2013)

Umbral said:


> When I was about five in South Africa we ran an outdoor Ed camp and one of our horses had to be put down. The local game reserve took the carcas and placed it within viewing distance of a hide (Hidden building with slits for windows and a log fence to enter through so the animals can't see you.)
> 
> My dad took some of the staff and I to have a look and as we were entering a mumba came through the fence right in front of one of the staff. It must have been startled because it struck at him (He was only wearing shorts.). Luckly the mumba had a frog in its mouth and didn't do any harm.



that's cool

- - - Updated - - -



Umbral said:


> When I was about five in South Africa we ran an outdoor Ed camp and one of our horses had to be put down. The local game reserve took the carcas and placed it within viewing distance of a hide (Hidden building with slits for windows and a log fence to enter through so the animals can't see you.)
> 
> My dad took some of the staff and I to have a look and as we were entering a mumba came through the fence right in front of one of the staff. It must have been startled because it struck at him (He was only wearing shorts.). Luckly the mumba had a frog in its mouth and didn't do any harm.



was it a Dendroaspis angusticeps or a Dendroaspis polylepis?


----------



## Umbral (Oct 25, 2013)

Polylepsis.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 25, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Polylepsis.[/Q
> I prefer the green ones but cool to see them both


----------



## Umbral (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't think Rupert was very happy to see this one lol.


----------



## Narelle (Oct 25, 2013)

I had a meeting with a very large Coastal Python on a bushy road the other day in the Brisbane bayside suburb of Gumdale, who I just missed running over in the dark (no street lights). Lucky I am one of those "not in a hurry" drivers and was driving my old clunking Ford Courier ute. I must have missed it's head by less than a foot. The beautiful python was at least 10+ foot and as thick as my arm. Looked just like the coastal in the thread "Got some of the big one's out for walks" but more honey/brown and less black. Stopped to make sure it was OK and to get it off the road as it was right across one side of the road stretched out. I went up to it to encourage it to move off but no way would it move and was very defensive. I tried touching its tail and each time it went for me. So I got a big blanket out of the car and approached with that held out in front of me and after giving the blanket a touch or two it reluctantly moved of into the bush. It was a really beautiful and healthy snake. Would have been horrific to have killed it. It was very ungrateful though LOL. Couldn't take any shots as my phone was flat :-(


----------



## Tristan (Oct 25, 2013)

when i was an age i don't remember lets go with 11 or 12, we were living in the Kimberly's in Kununurra and at a family friends property having dinner, they had a pet pink and grey galah in a cage, and if you bobbed up and down and said dance cocky dance, well guess what the bird would bob up and down and repeat what you said, so there i am playing with the bird, next thing i know dad booms Tristan don't move, so the first thing i do is move to turn and look at him like what did i do now, then he says there is a snake next too you and sure enough, there is a big king brown all reared up look at me. 

so just like a cat in the videos i go from standing position to a meter in the air and some how simultaneously sideways i was fine and safe not even shaken, alas i cannot say the same for mister snake, he got his head kicked in by some steal cap boots.


oh i remembered another im say 14 or 15 now, still in Kununurra, and i had a mate staying over on the weekend we were playing computer games as you do, and it was well into the wee hours of the morning my mate had gone to bed and an hour or so later i decided to go as well, as i'm walking into the spare bedroom\ironing room, i see in the moon light something that looks like its a long thin thing going from the ironing board and leaning against the wall going up, im' thinning that's an odd shadow, but my primal senses are telling me something is not quite right\safe so i tun on the light and lo and be hold its a young King Brown checking things out, i woke dad up and well another sad ending this snake got shot with an air rifle, but he managed to slip between the bricks at the bottom of the wall and get under the house, never found out if it survived or not. (our house was on stilts but ground level)

and another one my parents had 2 cats Pure bred ragdolls, our cats were indoor cats, so when we let them out side we were out with them and when we went back in so did the cats, and the cats always stayed inside the fence line, well 1 kitted walked down the side of the house and as i walked around to make sure she was not doing anything silly i see shes jumping around kinda playing with something so i walk down and have a look and shes found a young king brown to play with, i shoo said kitty away as i think this is a game that could end badly for the kitty, and then dad chopped the snakes head off with an axe :/ , and 10-20min later the kitty was still alive and healthy (even to this day ) so i guess she was a bit faster than the snake that day. 

if you had not guessed my dad does not like snakes, hes never intentionally cruel and does not go out of his way to kill them but if they are around the house etc then they are fair game, he does not even like my SWCP wont go near it let alone have a hold.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 25, 2013)

when i was at school i was bout 13 i was on a school excursion we were at belair national park (adelaide sa) on a hike and i really needed to go too the loo and there were none as far into the park as we were.so my teacher said to go behind a tree so i toddled off into the scrub in search of a good spot i found a nice log to stand on and proceeded to go just as i started a red belly pokes its head up mouth gaped not too happy it had just had a shower needless to say i ran so fast yelling profanities and never looked back as i when't to a christian school this did not sit well with the teacher and i ended up getting 3 weeks detention for swearing that's how i got my fear of snakes


----------



## TNT78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was 12 and in my first year of boarding school just outside Lismore. One night after lights out, a mate of mine and I decided to sneak out of the dormitory to go for a walk. I don't know how to explain the next part, but I remember that we were fumbling toward the staircase in the pitch black, and on approaching the staircase I stopped dead in my tracks and said to my mate that we couldn't go down the stairs, but I couldn't say why. I turned back toward the wall, found the light switch and turned it on. We looked down the staircase, and to our surprise there was a big tiger snake curled on the landing - right where we would've walked. Strangely, it was just sitting there not moving. I still remember how it was positioned and its dark banding.
I ran and woke the priest whose quarters were close by, and of course my mate and I got in to strife and were sent back to the dormitory. To this day I do not know if that tiger met his untimely death that night.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 26, 2013)

Story 1: When I was very young living in NSW I walked down the stairs to go play and a big old RBB was sitting down there. 

Story 2: We were staying with a family friend who's house was literally in the middle of the Bush, the toilet was 10m down a hill and underneath the house. One time my mum went down there in the early hours of the morning and had the life scared out of her by a cat hissing, but it was what the cat was hissing at that really scared her - a large tiger right next to the toilet. 

Story 3: At another friends house, everyone was sitting at the table playing cards when another large tiger crawled through everyone's feet. 

To this day I still don't know anyone who has been bitten by a snake who lives in the heart of their habitat and doesn't kill them.


----------



## TNT78 (Oct 26, 2013)

^ mostly agree, unless you step on it! I have a mate who was bitten on the leg by a brown when he stepped on it getting out of his car. Wrong place, wrong time = 2 days in hospital.
Another story I have - some years ago when my sister and her husband were renting the grannie flat under my dads house while their house was being built, I was upstairs and heard a lot of commotion coming from below. I went down to investigate to find my big burly brother-in-law and sister standing on a chair taking swipes at a very irritated neo RBB with a broom. The little fella was the size of a shoelace, and I found it quite amusing! I coaxed him into a bucket and set him free outside.


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 26, 2013)

Another sad one.
As a child- maybe 8 or 9 I was at a friends holiday house in Sorrento.
They had a beautiful garden down there but they had a snail problem. The only way they thought they could get rid of the snails was through snail bait/poison. I remember coming outside to see a beautiful whopping bluey just chilling in the grass, my family thought it was fine so we took a few pictures and thought it would move away on its own.
Wrong.
we had come back from watching a movie to notice he was still slow but defiantly still alive. We decided to take him inside and feed him some strawberries. He refused them but we thought it was just because he was wild. We kept him inside the night but in the morning he was dead. We soon learned then it was from snail poison. I was very upset and had a funeral for him.
The funeral bit sounds kinda funny looking back on it:?.


----------

